# GA110GB-1A How to SET ANALOG TIME?



## theshiznut (May 31, 2013)

The analog time is out of place of the digital time, I've done all I can. I've looked at the manual; did I overlook something? Any suggestions would help. Thank you. :-s:-s


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

Make sure you're on the home time screen. It'll show the day: Mon, Tue, Wed etc.

Hold down the "Forward" button until the screen flashes.

I think it should say "sub" somewhere on the screen. 

Then you press the "Forward" button until the little hand points to 50. I think you'll have to keep tapping the button.

Then press the mode button once. Now you'll be setting the hands to their "home" position.

Next press either one of the buttons on the right to make the hour/minute hands point to 12:00. Doesn't matter which button (Forward or Reverse), whichever gets you to 12:00 faster. If you hold down either button for a few seconds and let go it will continue to move on its own. Tap it again and it will stop.

Press adjust and then you should be good to go.


----------



## theshiznut (May 31, 2013)

G_Me said:


> Make sure you're on the home time screen. It'll show the day: Mon, Tue, Wed etc.
> 
> Hold down the "Forward" button until the screen flashes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much man! I owe you tons.


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

theshiznut said:


> Thank you so much man! I owe you tons.


No problem. I'll PM you my Paypal details and we can figure out compensation. ;-)


----------



## tank4747 (Nov 30, 2014)

G_me thanks a lot been trying to figure this dam thing for 3 days


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

It is in the manual.


----------



## Kev0417 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Skwiza (Jun 25, 2021)

THIS WAS PERFECT!!! Thanks!



G_Me said:


> Make sure you're on the home time screen. It'll show the day: Mon, Tue, Wed etc.
> 
> Hold down the "Forward" button until the screen flashes.
> 
> ...


----------

